# kismet & cisco air-pcm350

## m4chine

I've been using my cisco air-pcm352 for some time now, connecting to and from networks, using ethereal, airsnort, just the usual. Now, I'd like to get kismet working. I was able to manually put the the card into rfmon through proc for airsnort and ethereal...

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

/sbin/ifconfig eth1 down

echo 'Mode: r' > /proc/driver/aironet/eth1/Config

echo 'Mode: y' > /proc/driver/aironet/eth1/Config

/sbin/ifconfig eth1 up
```

For some reason i cannot get kismet to run. It will run kismet_monitor just fine, says it did its thing. Then i attempt to start kismet, which appears to be a script to run the server, then connect to the gui, and i get this...

```
centrino linux # kismet

Server options:  none

Client options:  none

Starting server...

Will drop privs to sniped (1000)

Source 0 (cisco): Using pcap to capture packets from eth1

FATAL: Source 0 (cisco): pcap reported netlink type 1 (EN10MB) for eth1.  This probably means you're not in RFMON mode or your drivers are reporting a bad value.  Make sure you have run kismet_monitor.

Starting UI...

FATAL:  Could not connect to localhost:2501.

Terminating...

Done.  Run kismet_unmonitor or eject and re-insert your card (or restart your pcmcia services) to return your card to normal operation.
```

I believe kismet.conf is setup correctly...

```
source=cisco,eth1,cisco

enablesources=cisco,cisco_cvs

```

i tried cisco_cvs first, no go. I am useing the pcmcia-cs package if that helps any. I also recompiled wlan tools since i saw a similar problem.

```
USE=+pcmcia emerge linux-wlan-ng
```

again no go, any help is appreciated, thanks!!

----------

## xianx

That happened to me , For me it ment that my card wasnt set on 'Passive' or 'monitor' mode. Usually what you did in the conf should do the trick, but you can also try putting it in that mode manually :

```
iwpriv eth0 monitor 0 1
```

I *think*  'monitor' is the right command. The first digit is the Channel and the second one is On/Off.. (AFAIK) I could be wrong, but its worth a shot.

'man iwpriv' might give you more info, as well as just running iwpriv , as it lists all the available commands.

----------

## m4chine

times have changed, now i can run kismet, but am unable to run airsnort. any ideas?

```
centrino root # iwpriv eth1 monitor 0 1

Invalid command : monitor
```

----------

## unix

hi, 

i had the same problem try to use this configuration:

```
source=cisco,wifi0,Kismet
```

----------

## f1r3l16h+

If the above doesn't work please try the following:

```
source=cisco_wifix,eth1:wifi0,ciscosource
```

You would put that in your /etc/kismet/kistmet.conf and comment out any other 'source=' in the code block.

----------

## tomchuk

What's your kernel version? airo is horribly broken in 2.6.7. Grab drivers/net/wireless from a 2.6.8 RC which include fixes for monitor mode and a bunch of other crap.

----------

